# Ever Notice this?



## snake (Dec 22, 2014)

Follow me on this;

Last week I did my normal pinning routine; alcohol cotton ball swabbed my stopper, swab the area to be injected, draw with a 21G, pin with a 25G. After I was done I took the syringe that still had the needle attached, turned it needle up, drew back on it to put air in the syringe, turned it needle down and squeezed a drop or 2 out of the test that was left in the needle. After the drops of test came out, some small white  foamy liquid came out. 

The only thing I could think that would cause this would be some cotton getting in the syringe. Since I aspirate, maybe some cotton fibers that were on the skin got driven into the shot and when I aspirated, they were drawn back into the syringe.

It really didn’t freak me out since this is far from my first injection. I was just wondering if anyone has seen this. If not, could you try it on your next pin and let me know if you had the same results. Just weird!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2014)

damn, how long does all that take you...lol


----------



## snake (Dec 22, 2014)

Jenner said:


> damn, how long does all that take you...lol



Ah, you're never any help to me. :32 (16):


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2014)

snake said:


> Ah, you're never any help to me. :32 (16):



lol.....I try


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2014)

nope, no foamy shit here.  However, I do leave a bit of air in the syringe to get those 2 drops out.  Can't waste shit ya know.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 22, 2014)

This has happened to me with my scripted pharma stuff.

If I draw too much and need to put some back in the vial, a little white foamy portion is generated.
This happens without ever removing the pin from the vial.
It goes back to normal after the bubbles pop.

Something to do with the vacuum to pressure transition.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 22, 2014)

Micro air bubbles.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Micro air bubbles.


This ^^^^^^^ it's just greased up air bubbles


----------



## bugman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep.  Air bubbles.  WOOHOO!!  I can finally contribute to a thread with personal experience !!


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 23, 2014)

I've had air bubbles do that as well.  I leave just a bit of air in my pins too DF!!  Them drops add up....


----------



## snake (Dec 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> This ^^^^^^^ it's just greased up air bubbles



Ah, the Crisco effect.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 23, 2014)

Happens a lot in oil. Not just AAS. Hydraulic oil, compressor oil, coconut oil for Uranus, all that shit.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Happens a lot in oil. Not just AAS. Hydraulic oil, compressor oil, coconut oil for Uranus, all that shit.


 Usually the white in oils is caused from water.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 23, 2014)

Not talking about water. Water looks different then air bubbles.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Not talking about water. Water looks different then air bubbles.


I'm talking white foamy liquid.


----------



## mickems (Dec 23, 2014)

I always leave foamy white stuff in the mrs. when I give her injections.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 24, 2014)

mickems said:


> I always leave foamy white stuff in the mrs. when I give her injections.


Rabies?????


----------



## snake (Dec 24, 2014)

mickems said:


> I always leave foamy white stuff in the mrs. when I give her injections.



Now that's funny!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 25, 2014)

i laways draw a little extra just in case i don't get those last drops


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 25, 2014)

This is very common with Test C and air.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 25, 2014)

Snake.......dont be so paranoid....just inject that shit and go do your cable crossovers.......!


----------

